# Rain rain go away!



## Humpday Hottie's (Nov 15, 2013)

In case you haven't looked out of your window this morning, it's a dreary, rainy, cold day and unfortunately the oyster girls aren't coming out to play. (Hey that rhymed!). See everyone next week!

Ps, keep your eyes peeled for an announcement (probably later today because I now have nothing to do) about our big spring kick off party!


----------

